# Can I visit the States while my new visa is in process?



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

I am in the process of renewing my 'Residente Temporal'. I applied in November and am still waiting. I need to go to the States to care for some business, just for a week or two, but I don't know if that would affect the process of my visa.
Could immigration give me a letter or temporary pass or something?
Has anyone done this before?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must apply to INM and pay for a letter of permission to exit and re-enter Mexico. It is good for a maximum of 60 days. If you do it in any other way, you will void your application for a visa.


----------



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok thanks. Any idea if I can bring in a car with the letter of permission?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would imagine that you can. You can apply for the Importada Temporal while in the US and it will be mailed to you in a matter of days. I do not have the site handy, but it should be easy to find. The importada is tied to your passport and the VIN, and people get it before even going to the border to get a tourist permit, so it has to be possible. Of course, you could also get it at the border, but that is more hassle and time. Just be sure to get your letter stamped out and in by INM at the border.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To help cut down your searching time, note that the letter of permission is called _Permiso de Salida y Regreso_, and the current price seems to be 332 pesos.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I was issued my first RT card all laminated and everything. I thought I was now free to leave and re-enter Mexico without any impediment to my status. Let me see if I got this right. I can leave but at the airport I have to stop at the Immigration booth and show them my RT & pay 332 pesos. I must keep the receipt for re-entry. No?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

geoffbob said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was issued my first RT card all laminated and everything. I thought I was now free to leave and re-enter Mexico without any impediment to my status. Let me see if I got this right. I can leave but at the airport I have to stop at the Immigration booth and show them my RT & pay 332 pesos. I must keep the receipt for re-entry. No?


The FMM you will get from IMN is not a tourist card and is free. The part they fill out is different than the part used for tourists which does cost $295.00 pesos for tourists entering Mexico. You are already here and are a legal resident.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

geoffbob said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was issued my first RT card all laminated and everything. I thought I was now free to leave and re-enter Mexico without any impediment to my status. Let me see if I got this right. I can leave but at the airport I have to stop at the Immigration booth and show them my RT & pay 332 pesos. I must keep the receipt for re-entry. No?


If you have a Residente Temporal card, when leaving the country at the airport, you have to check in at the INM booth, but you don't have to pay anything. The $332 Maesonna mentioned is to pay for a letter from INM that lets you leave Mexico while your residence card is being processed.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

The way I'm reading the OP by Wills is that he has a still valid RT card and is just renewing it. If this is so then how is his situation any different than mine that requires him to pay but not 'ol geoffbob? Is it that he has a pending case?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

geoffbob said:


> The way I'm reading the OP by Wills is that he has a still valid RT card and is just renewing it. If this is so then how is his situation any different than mine that requires him to pay but not 'ol geoffbob? Is it that he has a pending case?


Yes, it's because he's waiting for the renewal of his card to take place, which means that he doesn't have the card in his possession at the moment, hence, the need for the _Permiso de Salida y Regreso_ letter that Maesonna mentioned in her post.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You need the letter if you don’t have a valid visa to show because your application or renewal is pending and you haven’t got your new, current card yet.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

geoffbob said:


> The way I'm reading the OP by Wills is that he has a still valid RT card and is just renewing it. If this is so then how is his situation any different than mine that requires him to pay but not 'ol geoffbob? Is it that he has a pending case?


Yes it is because he is in the process of renewing. When you start that process, you turn in your card. If you want to leave the country before they issue the new card, you have to go to Migracion and get permission and pay a fee. 

You do not pay anything at the airport. You do have to stop at immigration and show them your card or the letter before leaving. 

All of this is separate from the process used by tourists, although the form that is filled out at the airport is the same. Tourists have to keep the form and turn it in when they leave. Visa holders are just filling it out to provide statistical information and can discard the form after leaving or arriving.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be sure to indicate your INM status correctly on the FMM. If you have a visa, write either Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente on the border of the form. 
There have been cases of folks with visas filling out the FMM as a tourist would, voiding their INM visa. So, be careful.


----------

